
Three new FOSS umbrella organizations in Europe (2017) - rendx
https://lwn.net/Articles/713073/
======
nunobrito
On my opinion, the most prolific organization of such type in Europe is OW2:
[https://www.ow2.org/](https://www.ow2.org/)

------
nickpsecurity
Ive typically been recommending non-profits and public-benefit companies. Tax
write-offs for donations are useful, though. Mozilla has a foundation that
owns the for-profit company. Maybe improve on the idea with:

1\. A for-profit and charity side-by-side working on same thing with charity
just collecting donations.

2\. Improve on prior models with a charity that owns a public-benefit company
or non-profit whose charters or goals are same. Keep them aligned.

